# 30 Minute Song Challenge!



## Draven S. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, guys! I feel like this would be a fun way to show off your skills at composing in a short amount of time :3 Here are the rules:

1. No more than 30 minutes to make a song
2. Song does NOT have to be a full, complete song; 30-second samples are just as fine.
3. If you make something and it's horrible, post it here anyway! It's all for fun.
4. ANY genre is welcome.
5. Have fun!


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm going to start this off with my attempt at the 30 Minute Song Challenge :3

Here's the really horrible short loop: https://soundcloud.com/twisterbrony/30-minute-song-challenge (Warning: It's 'Rave' music)

Here's proof of it taking 30 minutes to make: http://prntscr.com/7hoiyl


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry for being stupid with guitar and having to use phone to record >.<

http://soundcloud.com/joshi-b-1/test-sound


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Sorry for being stupid with guitar and having to use phone to record >.<
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/joshi-b-1/test-sound



Sounds good! Recording with a phone isn't something to be ashamed of  I used to do that all the time when I recorded guitar stuff, but I have the equipment now.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 16, 2015)

And its the first song i really ever composed myself xD
To be honest, I just played something that sounded cool


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 16, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> And its the first song i really ever composed myself xD



You always gotta start somewhere :3


----------



## Hex_Zero_Rouge (Jun 20, 2015)

So i made this about a year ago. 
https://soundcloud.com/hex-zero_rouge/62714227a

I do recall this being a very quick idea i threw together, less than an hour.....so i guess ill call it under 30 minutes idunno. 
I was trying to learn "Betterman" by Pearl Jam at the time, got bored, and made this. So'yea.


----------



## Draven S. (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried the 30 Minute Challenge again and came up with this: https://soundcloud.com/twisterbrony/i-tried-the-30-minute-challenge-again

I _actually_ put a tad bit of effort into it this time. I whipped out my bass for this one.


----------



## metafang (Jul 4, 2015)

posting to remind me to make something s;-P challenges yayy


----------



## Pistachio (Jul 4, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/rainbow-pancake/scatman

This is old but you can tell this took me like one second.


----------



## phoxwit (Jul 4, 2015)

Pistachio said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rainbow-pancake/scatman
> 
> This is old but you can tell this took me like one second.



HAH! That was awesome... haven't heard that song in forever so at first there was a bit of nostalgia then just pure laughter.


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

Challenge accepted!
[UPD] uploading.... internet is so slow.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

make it 15 <3 back in a jiff
edit: DONE! https://soundcloud.com/djshio/aluminum-stars-30-minute-challenge-song


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

Okay, here we go! somewhy he was stuck on FAF submission upload, so I used the old good RGHost. (if it is on russian, press ÑÐºÐ°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ).
P.S. I forgot to place some cool voice sample on buildup, so there is a 2/3sec silence and it sounds like jumpscare x)
http://rghost.ru/6lpRPmh9h


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> Okay, here we go! somewhy he was stuck on FAF submission upload, so I used the old good RGHost. (if it is on russian, press ÑÐºÐ°Ñ‡Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ).
> 
> http://rghost.ru/6lpRPmh9h



soundcloud is the best for this. ive tried to upload to FA many times before but its so broken i gave up.


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

I listened to your track. Cool thing - timing, bad thing - it is very monotonous. I understand, electro and stuff, but everywhere should be something unusual and interesting. Souncloud = hate, don't ask why. I had one, but.... gr. I won't use it anymore. Bandcamp is the best for me and us. But it'd take too long & too stupid to upload this trash to our label's official BC "^^


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> I listened to your track. Cool thing - timing, bad thing - it is very monotonous. I understand, electro and stuff, but everywhere should be something unusual and interesting. Souncloud = hate, don't ask why. I had one, but.... gr. I won't use it anymore. Bandcamp is the best for me and us. But it'd take too long & too stupid to upload this trash to our label's official BC "^^



hey thats house techno for you  i mostly derive my works from influences like daft punk, and benny benassi. this is my better works. i only started making music i few months ago XD
edit: love fast crazy stuff like what you posted as well it just doesn't fit my maker style tho 
https://soundcloud.com/djshio/cold-stars-brite-eyes


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey, lemme give some advice. (i write music for since i was 10 so i can help a bit.)
1) Make percussion breaks. Your drumline is soooooooo same-ish. Add some percussion. Shakers, hi-hats, toms. And make rhythmic breaks at ends of periods.
2) REVERBS. DELAYS. EQUALISATION. EVERYWHERE. your synths have frequencial conflicts, you should make them sound on their own freqs and make them more spacious with reverbs and delays.
3) Structure. Your best track lasts 8 mins. It already repeated 5 times. Better make a 3 minute track, but make it more interesting-complicated-colorful.
4) Do experiments and don't be afraid.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 14, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> Hey, lemme give some advice. (i write music for since i was 10 so i can help a bit.)
> 1) Make percussion breaks. Your drumline is soooooooo same-ish. Add some percussion. Shakers, hi-hats, toms. And make rhythmic breaks at ends of periods.
> 2) REVERBS. DELAYS. EQUALISATION. EVERYWHERE. your synths have frequencial conflicts, you should make them sound on their own freqs and make them more spacious with reverbs and delays.
> 3) Structure. Your best track lasts 8 mins. It already repeated 5 times. Better make a 3 minute track, but make it more interesting-complicated-colorful.
> 4) Do experiments and don't be afraid.



ill keep this in mind.


----------

